# Entry level coding jobs



## Lorried (Apr 24, 2015)

I am just in the process of completing training for medical coding, billing and transcription.  I have been looking for jobs for the past couple weeks but most/ all require experience. Are there any available jobs for newbies?  I would really prefer a remote position...I am guessing that will be nearly impossible to find. Anyone have any advise or leads?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## pfmedical (Apr 25, 2015)

*Please contact me at*

pamela@alphaemedbillingsolutions.com regarding remote position.  This job is more billing with AR if you are interested.


----------



## renaesch (Apr 25, 2015)

Lorried said:


> I am just in the process of completing training for medical coding, billing and transcription.  I have been looking for jobs for the past couple weeks but most/ all require experience. Are there any available jobs for newbies?  I would really prefer a remote position...I am guessing that will be nearly impossible to find. Anyone have any advise or leads?  Thanks for your help!



I have been looking for a job for over 6 months it seems a losing battle


----------



## Birdie625 (Apr 26, 2015)

*Keep at it*

I sort of am in the same boat, but as discouraging as it is, keep the faith!  I landed a position as a biller for physician group practice owned by a hospital.  While I dont code, I do bring to provider's attention if the procedure is wrong or if there will be an LCD/NCD issue or other possible denial issues.  I enjoy the research aspect of it and often research things from home if a problem bugs me too much.

Sometimes just getting a foot in the door to a company may be the answer.  Might not be exactly what one is looking for, but opportunities may arise within.

My BIGGEST discouragement right now is finding that a coworker (possibly plural) employed after me and not certified and new to industry is making significantly more pay than I am (we all do the same work).  Said employee made a comment about her pay, tis why I am coming into this information.

So again while i am not coding in my position, I am getting a lot of exposure...and I do love the work.


----------



## sescoding (Apr 26, 2015)

*Getting Your Foot In The Door*

I understand where your coming from, I have been there too. It's difficult to get your foot in the door, but it is possible. My first job was as an ER Admit clerk while I was going to school. I then was able to transfer to Health Information and get experience as a coder, I passed my CPC exam and now I have a remote position. So hang in there. It seems slow at first, but you will get there to your dream job. You can also search for entry level coding jobs for a better job results. Best of Luck!


----------



## tbroug01 (Apr 27, 2015)

*jobs*

You all should go on Indeed.com and type in coder and for the location type in (remote) there are plenty of jobs out there. Having your ICD 10 is better and unfortunately a lot of them want you to have a CCS through AHIMA rather than CPC, but there still are some out there. Try Verisk Health. they are great!!!


----------



## Lorried (Apr 27, 2015)

I just spent quite a bit of time looking on indeed.com. So far, I have not seen any listed that don't require some experience. Maybe I am missing something but so far haven't found anything. If you see some that would be interested in entry level could you please let me know?
My email address is:  lorrie3846@gmail.com
Thanks!
Lorrie


----------



## teresabug (Apr 27, 2015)

Lorrie, try searching with the term "CPC-A" on indeed.


----------

